# Getting Pounded



## Blues Man (Mar 1, 2008)

I dont have any PICS . This is for our friends in the Midwest getting flooded and what not. Im in se MI and wish you all the best. Seeing what everybody is going through makes me glad Im not in/on a flood plane. Best of luck to anyone that has encountered these problems. Prayers Sent.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

x2 on that


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

It really bad storm that we must drive on I775 and road name Fort st was cover lot water.

Many stupid driver drive 40 mph on Fort St but fun 2 miles later their cars or suvs or trucks broke down.

We went 20 mph but worry if water get in F150's V8 but it work great.


----------

